# Champion Blower & Forge Drill Press



## atlas ten (Mar 13, 2016)

Here is my blacksmith drill press. Still needs cleaning before I plan to hang it on a wall. It is 2 speed with a flat pully to run off the international harvester pump engine. I plan to make an arbor to use a drill chuck on it. I also would like to make  a replacement quill feed lever. It is usable still with the hand feed lever on the left side. I'm in the process of getting parts to restore the engine. 


















Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyD (Mar 14, 2016)

I love the old stuff.


----------



## ndnchf (Nov 3, 2016)

I've got a Champion also.  They are incredible machines, very powerful and easy to use.  Mine has the usual automatic downfeed, and also has two speeds.


----------



## atlas ten (Nov 18, 2016)

ndnchf said:


> I've got a Champion also.  They are incredible machines, very powerful and easy to use.  Mine has the usual automatic downfeed, and also has two speeds.


That is an interesting drill press. Would like to see more of it. I like the fine down feed it has. 
Jack

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ndnchf (Nov 18, 2016)

Here's another view. If you want a photo of a particular part, let me know.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 19, 2016)

I love that old green light- where did you find that little gem?
Mark S.


----------



## ndnchf (Nov 19, 2016)

I found it on ebay, very rusty. I restored it and a near-100 year old switch to go with it. I wired it all up with new cloth covered wire.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 19, 2016)

This is all so really cool.
I don't know anything about smithing, but am especially looking forward to anything you post about the engine!

Daryl
MN


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 20, 2016)

I like the lamp even better than the drill- a jewel in the rough for sure. 
Nice restoration job too.
Mark S.


----------

